# Orange wood!



## autoferret (Feb 12, 2010)

Well my father-in-law finaly let me come over and chop up his dead orange tree!  got maybe 2cu of logs from her.  So now its what to smoke with this.  Never used orange wood.  Anyone have any susggestions?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 12, 2010)

I have some orange wood I've yet to use but the first thing I want to try with it is chicken.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 12, 2010)

I have only one suggestion for your orange wood; anything!  Or, you can send it all to me and I'll take care of it for you!


----------



## autoferret (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a whole chicken that i'm doing for a going away party.  Maybe thats what i'll use it for!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 12, 2010)

Another that I think would be very good is a stuffed pork loin in orange wood. I'm sure anything would be good with orange wood but I think the loins and chickens are where I'm gonna start personally


----------



## phil brown (Feb 12, 2010)

I've used plenty of orange zest on beef, so smoking it over orange wood might be interesting.  It's supposed to be a mild wood, so definitely do some poultry at some point.  For beef and pork, you might supplement it with some oak.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 12, 2010)

I've used Osage Orange wood for chicken & pork with good results. 1 word of caution it burns very hot so keep an eye on your thermo.


----------



## pike (Feb 12, 2010)

i'd agree with that, any kind of poultry and pork. its alot like peach but alittle different that i just cant put my finger on


----------

